# New Home PC for around Rs 30,000



## edurgesh (Sep 16, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Some light gaming and occasional HDV video editing, along with listening music and watching videos.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes, of course

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Rs. 30,000. But can be stretched a bit for a good system.

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 Home Premium

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB should be fine

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Not decided; a decent 20" monitor should be fine. It need not be Full HD, but should have good colors and viewing angles.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: No. I never built a full system myself, but I have partially disassembled/assembled by old PC few times. I think I can give it a try if that's not too difficult. Please suggest. 

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Withing 1-2 weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes, it should be good enough for 3-4 years.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Nothing

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Pune, and I would prefer to buy it from Pune. If I cannot find something in Pune, then other city/state is also fine.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Please include a UPS also. I am also planning to buy a AllInOne device soon. Do I need to connect that to the UPS? If yes, please suggest the UPS accordingly.

Thanks in advance!
Durgesh


----------



## Cilus (Sep 16, 2011)

For your budget an AMD based rig is recommended as it will offer you a perfect balanced rig for all of your requirements. Here goes my suggestions:-

*AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 6K
Asus M5A78LT-M LX (AMD Am3+ ready) @ 2.7K
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.5K
Seagate 7200.12 500 GB SATA @ 1.9K
LG SATA 22X DVD R/W @ 0.85K
NZXT Gamma Cabinet @ 2K
FSP SAGA II 500W PSU @ 2K
MSI HD 6770 1 GB @ 6.3K
Acer P206HQ @ 5.1K
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7K
Logitech Z313 @ 1.5K
Microtek 600VA @ 1.2K


Total 31.75K*


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks Cilus for the quick response. The config looks good.

Any suggestion on Intel side? Whether Intel one will provide better performance or this is fine?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2011)

@cilus
that mobo supports 95w cpu. no 965 on the list -
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M5A78L-M LX
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M5A78L-M LX

@edurgesh

my suggestion -


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A88-M|5500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6790|7800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|32100
that mobo supports AM3+ cpu.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 16, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh: Thanks for the correction. I guess now it looks fine.

Anyways, any suggestion for Intel based system. I'm wondering if that would be better for my requirements?


----------



## DarkAngel (Sep 17, 2011)

*Components*
*Description*
*Price (INR)*

Processor	Core i3 2100	5450
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2-B3 	3300
RAM	Corsair 4GB DDRIII 1333MHz	1250
HDD	Seagate 500GB 7200.12 	1950
GPU	MSI R6770-MD1GD 1GB GDDR5	6400
Monitor	Benq G2220HD	6900
Cabinet	NZXT Gamma	2100
PSU/SMPS	Corsair CX430 v2	2200
Key Board	Logitech SET - Optical Blk Mouse+ MMKB	650
Mouse	NA	-
ODD	Samsung 22X SATA DVD	950
Speakers	Altec Lansing 2.1 BXR1121	950
 	Total	32100
You can go with this Intel i3 SB based rig. You do lose out on the USB 3.0 connectivity and SATA 6Gbps. 
But the combination has a 22" FHD monitor, better cabby and PSU.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 17, 2011)

For your budget and Requirements AMD will give you more performance at a cheaper price. 

For Good balanced Intel build Budget should be 40k+ imo.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. The Intel config looks better.
Actually my PC will not be used for gaming that mush; it will be only occasional and light. Gaming is not the priority. I would rather prefer a more all round performance from the system.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. The Intel config looks better. Actually I'm not too much in to gaming; some light gaming will be done only occasionally. That's not the priority for me.

So I would rather prefer a PC having better all round performance.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 17, 2011)

Buy 1 TB HDD , only Rs 500 more. Also Buy 22" Full HD Monitor ... both these choices you won;t regret. I am assuming you aren;t much into gaming , possibly a small downgrade to 6670 won;t be noticabe to you.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 17, 2011)

You are right Mitraark. I'll be going for a 22" FHD monitor, and probably downgrade the GPU a little bit.
What about the MSI N440GT 1GB card?


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree. 

*@OP: *Go for a Phenom II X4 based config. And don't connect any printer/scanner/MFDs to UPS, they are massive power guzzlers.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2011)

edurgesh said:


> Thanks guys. The Intel config looks better. Actually I'm not too much in to gaming; some light gaming will be done only occasionally. That's not the priority for me.
> 
> So I would rather prefer a *PC having better all round performance*.



better all round performance will be provided by AMD 4 cores instead of Intel 2 cores
rest depends upon you


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

edurgesh said:


> Thanks guys. The Intel config looks better.
> Actually my PC will not be used for gaming that mush; it will be only occasional and light. Gaming is not the priority. I would rather prefer a more all round performance from the system.



As you are not into gaming, then 4 cores in phenom will server better than 2 core i3-2100. So, you should go with AMD config given by Clius to maximize the performance of your PC. 
Your choice.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> As you are not into gaming, then 4 cores in phenom will server better than 2 core i3-2100. So, you should go with *AMD config given by Clius* to maximize the performance of your PC.
> Your choice.



atleast suggest a mobo then or modify the config.

if you want 22" monitor too then get this imo -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1121|1000
|
*Total*
|31400
and fsp saga II 500 is a very good psu.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> For your budget an AMD based rig is recommended as it will offer you a perfect balanced rig for all of your requirements. Here goes my suggestions:-
> 
> *AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 6K
> Asus M5A78LT-M LX (AMD Am3+ ready) @ 2.7K
> ...





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> atleast suggest a mobo then or modify the config.
> 
> if you want 22" monitor too then get this imo -
> 
> ...



merging both of your rigs into something like this:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 965|6000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6670 1GB|5500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1121|1000
|
*Total*
|31700


----------



## Cilus (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ Nice Summing up, Baba , a Rep for you.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> atleast suggest a mobo then or modify the config.



If you are thinking about that Asus mobo, then the Gigabyte mobo suggested by you is very good.  

But in the field of speakers, I think Logitech Z313 is better than 	Altec Lansing BXR1121 (according to the price tag) right?


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

880gm-ud2h would be hard to get. gm-usb3 may be considered if its not available, but that would increase the cost to another 1k.


----------



## vwad (Sep 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> 880gm-ud2h would be hard to get. gm-usb3 may be considered if its not available, but that would increase the cost to another 1k.



How about NVIDIA Geforce 7025/nForce 630a chipset instead of 880G ?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 18, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Nice Summing up, Baba , a Rep for you.



oh thanks a lot
really needed that


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

vwad said:


> How about NVIDIA Geforce 7025/nForce 630a chipset instead of 880G ?




Older and not as feature rich as 880G.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 18, 2011)

nForce 630A chiset was designed for AM2/AM2+ processors and they supports AM3 procesoors through BIOS update. But lots of advanced features like Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC), Hyper Transport 3.0 ( they run at Ht 1.0 with AM3 CPU) are missing. Also modern software like amd overdrive does not support them.
My suggestion is spend 1K extra n get the *Asus M5A88-M* @ 5.3K. It is M5 series and has full support for AM3+ Bulldozer CPU, 140W CPU support, 4 Ram slots with 16 GB memory support, USB 3.0 and SATA3 6 Gbps, 2000 MHz (OC) memory support. I think it is the most future proof solution in budget.

If you wanna reduce price, get the Phenom II 955 @ 5.3/5.4K.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I think I missed something. 

Actually I will need the firewire 400 port also, because that will be needed for capturing the HDV video from my old Canon HV30 camcorder.

So getting a board with firewire port will be good, or I can add a PCI card for that later? Which approach will be better.

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## vwad (Sep 18, 2011)

Cilus said:


> nForce 630A chiset was designed for AM2/AM2+ processors and they supports AM3 procesoors through BIOS update. But lots of advanced features like Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC), Hyper Transport 3.0 ( they run at Ht 1.0 with AM3 CPU) are missing. Also modern software like amd overdrive does not support them.
> My suggestion is spend 1K extra n get the *Asus M5A88-M* @ 5.3K. It is M5 series and has full support for AM3+ Bulldozer CPU, 140W CPU support, 4 Ram slots with 16 GB memory support, USB 3.0 and SATA3 6 Gbps, 2000 MHz (OC) memory support. I think it is the most future proof solution in budget.
> 
> If you wanna reduce price, get the Phenom II 955 @ 5.3/5.4K.



Thanks a lot for this valuable information. I myself will go for this board on my next AMD rig after 22nd


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello guys. Somehow my posts are not appearing in the thread. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_neutral.gif

Anyways, the final config seems quite good. I think I've missed something, but I'll need the firewire port too on the motherboard, so that I can capture the HDV video from my old camcorder.

Whether this board has firewire port, or I can add an add on card later.
Thanks.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2011)

edurgesh said:


> Hello guys. Somehow my posts are not appearing in the thread. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_neutral.gif



That's because, mods need to approve your first few posts before they appear. This has been implemented to stop any new spammers registering.

Co-Operate with us for few posts, after 10-15 posts it'll be gone automatically.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ answers: 1. Your posts are not appearing instantly because you don't have 10 posts. Its done here to control spams.
2. Even if your board doesn't have firewire port, you can always add any cheap add-on card to fit your needs.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, I got it now. I was wondering why my posts are not appearing. I'm still a new member so my total posts are very low.

Anyways, I agree that adding a Firewire card will be better, instead of increasing the initial cost of the system.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ Good luck in building your final rig. Do post some pics of it after you get all of the components.


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks d6bmg!
I'll definitely upload the pics once I get the things together. In fact I'm not getting time... may be on weekend I'll go for shopping.

I've never build a complete system from scratch, but halfway re-assembled my old PC few times. 

I guess, I can do my 2nd PC on my own. Do I need to take care of something special or is there any risk involved?

^^ Hey guys, I'm really surprised to know that there are so many forum members from Pune. Btw, I'm also from Pune. 

Now, can you please tell me the best place to buy all this stuff in Pune? I'm planning to buy on Saturday.

Thanks!


----------



## edurgesh (Sep 23, 2011)

Because of some space constraint on my computer table, I may not go for the 2.1 speaker system.
Can anyone please suggest me a descent stereo (2.0) speakers, under 1K?

Also where I can buy all this stuff in Pune??

Thanks a lot!


----------

